# Dedham PD



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

Does anybody know if Dedham PD hires Permanent or Reserve Intermittent Officers? I know they have an Auxiliary but I was wondering about Intermittents in specific.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

Cj,

To answer you question Yes the do hire P/I Officers but you do not work any shifts details etc. In the past after you have singed you C/S card you get an interview and your name just put on and when there are opening(s) they take you according to how you are ranked and how many officers they are hiring. They just hired 5 officers all of which have finished the MBTA Academy and now going through FTO program


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

From what I understand the five new hires were taken from their reserve force. Seeing that I am high up on the open list I would think they may be hiring some new P/I or R/I people to fill the positions that were just vacated, but then again trying to find info on how some departments hire can be shall we say difficult.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

They might even wait till next list.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

luap112 @ Wed Oct 20 said:


> Cj,
> 
> To answer you question Yes the do hire P/I Officers but you do not work any shifts details etc. In the past after you have singed you C/S card you get an interview and your name just put on and when there are opening(s) they take you according to how you are ranked and how many officers they are hiring. They just hired 5 officers all of which have finished the MBTA Academy and now going through FTO program


This may be a dumb question but if they don't work at all what is the reason for having P/I's anyway?


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

CJ,


I have no Clue one of the guys I use to work with was on the first people hired of the list back in '02.


----------



## SSI (Mar 1, 2004)

Dedham does the P/I so as to have a group ready to go to training, They appoint from
the civil service list


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Dedham Auxiliary isnt a bad deal I hear, fully paid details after one year of volunteer details.


----------



## rascal (Dec 26, 2002)

Does Dedham PD accept non-residents for its P/I and/or auxiliary positions? Are there also any age limitations? Thanks.


----------

